# Shower body jets



## Moparman (May 17, 2008)

I am installing a 5 pc body shower (1 showerhead & 4 body jets) but there seems to be no instruction on the heights for the body jets.
The showerhead will be set at a height of 6' 6" from the shower floor.
I dont want to place the body jets too high for short guests or possible sale in the future, but on the other hand i dont want to set them too low.
Any input would be appreciated on the subject.
Thanks.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

You have to make that decision, what is best for you, don't worry about if you sell afterwards.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I like to put one in the shower floor right next to the drain, so that you can have a bidet-esque cleansing if needed.




Just kidding. :thumbup: Full agreement with Ron. I've only helped install body jets once, and it was on finish stage, they were approximately 4 feet high, if that helps.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I rarely inspect a shower that doesn't have them anymore. I see them at all heights...Some as low as the knees, some as high as the shoulders. Put them where you want them!


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

Moparman,
I don't know what brand faucets you are using, but Moen has a pretty good installation guide at: 

http://www.moen.com/literature/pdfs/MF2861.pdf

The illustrations are very clear and easy to understand.

Basically, they recommend installing the bottom set of spray heads at 39" high, the top set at 54" and making them 16" apart. 

Also, make sure you install the body sprays on a pressure balance loop so they all have equal pressure. This is illustrated very clearly in the Moen literature. It is as simple as it looks in their pictures.

Good luck on the installation.


----------



## Moparman (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys, that guide seems like it will be very helpful when i install them


----------

